# Enregistrer avec une Neuf Box



## meskh (5 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

Je souhaiterais enregistrer avec une neuf box, genre magnétoscope 
Il semblerait que cela soit possible, mais les informations de Neuf Tel conduisent à l'achat d'un disque dur Neuf Tel :mouais:

Quelqu'un saurait il si il est possible d'y brancher un disque dur quelconque ? Y'a t il une mise a jour a faire alors ? Est il alors possible d'avoir les fonctionnalités d'enregistrement de la Neuf Box sans passer par leur DD ??

Merci à tous


----------



## maousse (6 Mars 2007)

aucune idée. 
pose la question dans un endroit avec des gens qualifiés, tu risques une réponse plus rapide, là par exemple :
http://www.justneuf.com/just-faq.html


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2007)

Merci pour l'info


----------

